# stock ehaust



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi i want to replace my stock exhaust mufflers with some aftermarket ones and was wondering what size our in and outs were on our stock exhaust mufflers and was wondering what kind of mufflers would sound alot louder and better then stock. thanks


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

travy082 said:


> hi i want to replace my stock exhaust mufflers with some aftermarket ones and was wondering what size our in and outs were on our stock exhaust mufflers and was wondering what kind of mufflers would sound alot louder and better then stock. thanks


I believe the stock pipes are 2 1/2 inches. 
I have an SLP Loudmouth 1 on my 04, and it's much louder than stock. You can here a clip here:

YouTube - Stock 04 w/LM1

Russ


----------

